# Difference between processor generation?



## prds359 (Jul 13, 2012)

What are the differences between 2nd generation intel core and 3rd generation intel core processors? Especially between the i7 ones?
Sorry for creating new thread, was unsure where to put this query


----------



## Jripper (Jul 13, 2012)

Less power consumption, more performance in later generation.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lesser power consumption with much better graphics. Only a mere increase in performance.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 13, 2012)

I went to dell's showroom the day before yesterday. They showed me inspiron 15r 3rd generation i5 processor n xps 15 2nd generation i5 processor. The details were the same that I have seen. Is there any procedure that can messure the performance differnce?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

try running a latest game on a laptop with 2nd gen i7 which doesn't have any GPU. Most likely even at lowest resolution game won't run. But new games will run easily at lowest setting in any 3rd gen processor.

general performance is same and even power consumption is more or less same.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

In a nutshell
2nd gen/Sandy Bridge - Bigger in size , inferior graphic processor , more power consumption, easily overlockable.
Ivy Bridge/3rd gen - Smaller die size,More heat generation, better gfx processor,lower power consumption.Overclocking is a bit difficult than sandy bridges.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> In a nutshell
> 2nd gen/Sandy Bridge - Bigger in size , inferior graphic processor , more power consumption, easily overlockable.
> Ivy Bridge/3rd gen - Smaller die size,More heat generation, better gfx processor,lower power consumption.Overclocking is a bit difficult than sandy bridges.



They both have same power consumption that is 45W but only in the case of dell inspiron SE they are providing a new model core-i7 model 3612QM that is lower clocked 35W model.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> only in the case of dell inspiron SE they are providing a new model core-i7 model 3612QM that is lower clocked 35W model.



What do u mean by "lower clocked"? What is it?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

prds359 said:


> What do u mean by "lower clocked"? What is it?



Normal 45W core-i7 3610QM is of 2.3 GHz (3.3Ghz in turbo mode)
And the 35W core-i7 3612QM is of 2.1Ghz (3.1Ghz in turbo mode)


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 13, 2012)

For the OP, Go with the 3rd gen if you don't have a 2nd gen, It is a bit better for laptop and if you have one 2nd Gen, no point to buy another, not VFM.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Normal 45W core-i7 3610QM is of 2.3 GHz (3.3Ghz in turbo mode)
> And the 35W core-i7 3612QM is of 2.1Ghz (3.1Ghz in turbo mode)



Thank u for explaining 



sanjoy.bose said:


> For the OP, Go with the 3rd gen if you don't have a 2nd gen, It is a bit better for laptop and if you have one 2nd Gen, no point to buy another, not VFM.



Yeah, am buying inspiron 15r se (3rd gnrtn core i7) 8) which is yet not available here though


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> They both have same power consumption that is 45W but only in the case of dell inspiron SE they are providing a new model core-i7 model 3612QM that is lower clocked 35W model.




Well , Ivy bridge uses less power than sandy bridge processors. They have reduced the size of die , this has lead to reduction in power consumption when maxing out all the cores.

I have read this on PCMAG and couple of other websites too.
Here is the original text :


> As long as we were testing the Core i7-2700K and the Core i7-3770K with otherwise exactly the same hardware setup, we decided to take some power readings using an Extech Datalogger. Though the full systems idled at almost the same electricity draw (about 71 watts), there was a stark difference when we maxed out all four of the processors' cores: The Core i7-2700K system needed 166.5 watts, but the Core i7-3700K drew only 136.3—a remarkable change.






> Ivy Bridge processors introduce Intel's new Tri-Gate transistor technology, which replaces the traditional two-dimensional "planar" design with one that uses conducting channels on three sides of a vertical "fin" structure. This reduces current leakage, which in turn lets the chips use less power and better maintain performance.
> It leads to around 50% less power consumption. ALso , it supports DDR3L low voltage memory.


On what basis are you saying that they both consume same amount of power practically. ?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm talking about laptops not desktop ivy bridge.


----------

